# Lackadaisy!



## Riptor (Feb 13, 2010)

All right, since I'm sick and tired of people fapping over Jack, and I'm out of ways to tell you all it's for stupid dumbfaces, I'm going to do something about it and put up a topic about a good webcomic instead.

So, has anyone read this? Personally, I think that it's got the best art out of any webcomic I've ever seen, and the fact that it can tell such a good story without resorting to explicit violence or sex is nice. The setting's pretty nice, too, and it's not often that you see a webcomic that isn't set in a modern times, 'slice of life' style thing.

Although, the author isn't a furry herself. Which explains why the comic is so good.


----------



## Leon (Feb 13, 2010)

Funny how although I like jack I like this one just as much.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 13, 2010)

The author of Lackadaisy was the guest of honor at FCN last year.  At the time, I didn't know she wasn't a furry.  If I had, I'd have asked her how she felt being the center of attention at a fur con.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh shit, I forgot about this strip. It is so awesome, I need to catch up. Stopped reading it back in September or something I think, so I wont have all that much to catch up on I don't think?

And yeah, I knew from the off that she wasn't a furry, which is good news, or the comic would be brain dead and unconvincing all the way through. Not that having all the characters as cats makes it convincing, but whatever.

I really enjoy this comic, the artwork is amazing and it's brilliantly written imo. Stands out from every webcomic I've ever read. The characters are consistent and believable with a fair bit of diversity.

But I'm no critic.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 13, 2010)

Riptor said:


> *All right, since I'm sick and tired of people fapping over Jack, and I'm out of ways to tell you all it's for stupid dumbfaces, I'm going to do something about it and put up a topic about a good webcomic instead.*
> 
> So, has anyone read this? Personally, I think that it's got the best art out of any webcomic I've ever seen, and the fact that it can tell such a good story without resorting to explicit violence or sex is nice. The setting's pretty nice, too, and it's not often that you see a webcomic that isn't set in a modern times, 'slice of life' style thing.
> 
> Although, the author isn't a furry herself. Which explains why the comic is so good.


^this


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, I love Tracy J. Butler. She's definitely a very inspirational artist... Her comics make me want to step outside my artsy comfort zone. <3


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah yes, I adore this comic as well!  The sepia tones are just so intoxicatingly fitting, and the expressions, postures, and costumes are simply to die for.  My painfully fangirl opinion of it may be influenced by my interest in cats and Prohibition era, but I'd still say this is a comic I'm proud to bring home to my parents.  Which is to say, my analogy categorizes Lackadaisy as an upstanding and gentlemanly boyfriend while the other comics I read are my secret manwhores I don't tell anyone about.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 14, 2010)

I love historical accurate based comics, and Lackadaisy is just fucking great. :c The character designs and the story is just wonderful. 

Of course, I haven't caught up with it yet D: </3


----------



## normain (Feb 16, 2010)

to anyone who hasn't caught up, hurry! 
She is one of the best artists out there! (her humans are just as good as her anthros)
plus ima huge history nerd. <3 history


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 17, 2010)

normain said:


> to anyone who hasn't caught up, hurry!
> She is one of the best artists out there! (her humans are just as good as her anthros)
> plus ima huge history nerd. <3 history


I actually hate it when I catch up, because it means I actually have to WAIT for more AWESOME pages, but I have found enough Web-comics that I get an update every day other than Tuesday and Thursday


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 17, 2010)

It's best to leave it for months at a time, so you can archive binge, because she takes so long with the updates.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's best to leave it for months at a time, so you can archive binge, because she takes so long with the updates.


at least its not VG cats-long

1-2 updates a year if we're luck!


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 3, 2010)

Lackadaisy is great. By all accounts it's probably better than Jack, but i still like them both equally. I just wish lackadaisy updated  ore, but that can be said for almost all webcomics.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2010)

You know it would be nice if furries stopped making webcomics and let regular people make them. This comic is proof that what I said is true.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Mar 12, 2010)

TiberiusRay said:


> Lackadaisy is great. By all accounts it's probably better than Jack, but i still like them both equally. I just wish lackadaisy updated  ore, but that can be said for almost all webcomics.



"Probably"?

Seriously?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 12, 2010)

I have nothing bad to say about this comic.

Which is actually a first.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

shes coming back to fcn so I think we converted her already. But then again I guess it would be smart to say you are not a furry less you get no more mainstream major publishing deals.


----------



## Aindreas03 (Aug 4, 2010)

This comic is what really got my furry nature started, I think it was the forums that made me realize though. I love this webcomic, it has to be my favorite one. Just too awesome, it got me addicted to the 1920's and pinstripes slacks and vests. (I don't own any, just wish I did.)


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I have nothing bad to say


 
*Spits out tea*

Are you... are you feeling ok?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Pretty old thread...


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Neat...


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 4, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Pretty old thread...


 
Ruddy Nora, it is as well.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Ruddy Nora, it is as well.



I had to google that phrase. Oh english.


----------



## Willow (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh cool a necro, but a necro of a thread about an awesome webcomic. 

Even though this is a necro I will say, the comic takes place in St. Louis and that makes me smile. 
And it's about Prohibition.


----------



## Machine (Aug 4, 2010)

Lackadaisy is wonderful, in art and story, and it is the only webcomic I choose to pay attention to anymore.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 4, 2010)

Aindreas03 said:


> This comic is what really got my furry nature started, I think it was the forums that made me realize though. I love this webcomic, it has to be my favorite one. Just too awesome, it got me addicted to the 1920's and pinstripes slacks and vests. (I don't own any, just wish I did.)


Kinda funny that a comic made by a non-Furry is what sparked your interest in the fandom.  Sorta like an interest in Star Wars sparked by a Star Trek season.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

Lackadaisy is not just a webcomic. It is art. It actually has the right quality to be printed/published (and it acutally is), it has a nice story and development, most of the characters are well-written and are not just "flat characters", the drawings are hellova gorgeous, and most of all, you don't care if it doesn't update twice a week as most of the webcomics around here, because you know that pictures of that quality recquire a lot of time and patience.



> The author isn't a furry herself. Which explains why the comic is so good.


Yeah, this.


----------



## Hoodwink (Aug 9, 2010)

Riptor said:


> All right, since I'm sick and tired of people fapping over Jack, and I'm out of ways to tell you all it's for stupid dumbfaces, I'm going to do something about it and put up a topic about a good webcomic instead.
> 
> So, has anyone read this? Personally, I think that it's got the best art out of any webcomic I've ever seen, and the fact that it can tell such a good story without resorting to explicit violence or sex is nice. The setting's pretty nice, too, and it's not often that you see a webcomic that isn't set in a modern times, 'slice of life' style thing.
> 
> Although, the author isn't a furry herself. Which explains why the comic is so good.


 
Viktor is my favorite. <3


----------

